# Frames/Borders in PhotoShop



## YoungRebel (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I'm interested in making my "show-off" pics look a little more stylish...

1.) Does anyone have a good Online-Tutorial for creating those frames/borders
     in PhotoShop? Would be nice to see different styles and options...

2.) General question: Do you save your created frames/borders as a "fixed" 
     one, so you just have to put the new pic in and you don't have to create 
     the frame/border all over again all the time ?
     (vertical and horizontal frame/border, depending on how you shot the pic)

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## jedithebomber (Nov 10, 2007)

If you do a google on "photoshop border" or the like, you will get about a million tutorials. 

I have a psd where I just have layers of borders that I can cut and paste into a new psd and resize accordingly. Good way to keep em organized.


----------



## jols (Nov 10, 2007)

download irfanview. great for framing pics.

you cannot do borders in ps7 [which i have]  but i dont know abaout the othe photoshop progs


----------



## Renair (Nov 10, 2007)

For borders this is what you do.   You open your image in photoshop.
You then go to canvas size: Set to pixels which is easiest.  This will show the image size, the increase both lenght and width by about 200 or 400 pixels, whichever you prefer and then enter.  Thats it.  You can also choose the colour.  If you want two borders, like a black line around the image choose a pixel amount to increase by about 20 pixels in width, then do it again and change colours and increase again by 400 pixels and that will give two borders.

Hope this helps.


----------



## YoungRebel (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks guys,

Hey Renair - worked perfectly - excactly what I looked for! :hail:

Simple, fast and looks great...

Here the example 







Thanks
Pat


----------



## Renair (Nov 11, 2007)

Your welcome, glad I could help......  Originally no one told me and it took ages to figure out, so when I saw you looking how to do it, I was only to happy to help....


----------

